# top off DB?



## Elmer (Jun 22, 2013)

I racked at .994
I degassed the heck out of it, added K-meta & sorbate.
I will be adding Sparkalloid.
I followed the directions as written.
However I did not rack the last 1/2 gallon as it was thick and murky and filled with goop.
I also noticed I had a layer of yeast or goop floating on the top.
This is murkier than I had thought it would be. May be tough to clear

Anyway my question is, I am not sure where the 6 gallon mark on my carboy is, but I know I need to top off after I add sparkalloid.
Can I add water? ( i really dont want to add any wine, not sure how chianti would mesh)
Can I wait until after I rack off of the sparkalloid?
how can I top off with out loosing flavor?

why is my level so low?
I do however intend on racking off the sparkalloid into a 5 gallon carboy, next week!

BTW-my wife liked it, even when it was bone dry (her liking any batch of my wine is a 1st)


----------



## Tess (Jun 22, 2013)

I dont think I lost this much but I could be wrong. It is what it is. I topped mine off with a store bought white Zin. If you followed the directions it will clear mine was pretty murky as well. This was my first wine


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jun 22, 2013)

i wouldnt use water, if you do not want to use wine, use a fruit juice are a concentrate are something...i wouldnt do water.
by the pic, looks like all you need is about 12 14 oz....you could use vodka.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jun 22, 2013)

i never rack after adding a clearing agent..if its clear, i bottle..sparkoloid has not worked for me...I have tried it twice..both time it took long long time.


----------



## Elmer (Jun 22, 2013)

jamesngalveston said:


> i never rack after adding a clearing agent..if its clear, i bottle..sparkoloid has not worked for me...I have tried it twice..both time it took long long time.



I usually rack after a week on the sparkalloid, then I will add sugar and about a week later bottle.

But when I rack off the sparkalloid I lose about 2 inches worth of wine, Since my auto siphon likes to suck up the sparkalloid goop!

White zin is actually a good idea. Since I am a complete noob with white wines, could I use the bottle of sauvignon blanc that is chilling in my fridge?

I just wanted to avoid using the dark reds I have all over my house!


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jun 22, 2013)

as much as you hate goop, we could be brothers....I hate it also. u want a trick to not sucking up goop....
this is what I do.
I measure the goop at the bottom, lets say 1 1/2 inches of it.
I put a cap on a peice of 1/2 pvc.
I then cut the pvc to lets say a quarter of inch from the top of the goop,. so then you have a peice of pvc that 1 3/4 long including the cap.
I stick that on my racking can, carefully insert completely in the must.
i get all the wine, except that last 1/4 on top.


----------



## Tess (Jun 22, 2013)

He hasn't used the Sparkalloid yet. It will clear. It worked for me. As far as time go's patients is a wine makers best virtue  it will clear on its own over time with out anything


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jun 22, 2013)

yea, I agree, but db should not take that long, unless it was not done fermenting...
i have learned that the hard way...
as dave said...let it hit 1.00 remove bag and let it go to dry.


----------



## Tess (Jun 22, 2013)

I must have missed something. I never read where he said how long its been lol


----------



## Tess (Jun 22, 2013)

Im really not trying to be a smart A** just going by my experience. He just racked it from the primary. Mine looked like this and came out a beautiful clear red color. Just keep keep going with it


----------



## Tess (Jun 22, 2013)

Dave's dirctions says it may take a much a three rackings. Mine took two


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jun 22, 2013)

lol, tess, i guess we all have different experiences..I am on my 24th gallon of db, minus one i dumped....they all have been nearly perfect in doing the same thing each time...except for one.and really it was my fault for not calibrating my hydrometer correctly...and reading it wrong.
I love db


----------



## Elmer (Jun 22, 2013)

Thanks for the advice.
Impatiences is one of my biggest problems. I want this bottled so I can drink it by my pool.
I did not plan well enough to have a bunch of summer wines ready to be enjoyed on my deck next to the pool.
I may try the tube idea to stay away from the goop. I have tried holding the siphon just above it but have found the goop still gets pulled up in it.
But everytime you rack away from the goop you lose an inch or 2 and that comes out to a bottle or so.

I started this batch on 6/4.
I have spend the last few days at .994 and i did not want it to go any further, since the directions indicate to rack at 1.000 and below.

I find that one of the biggest turn off for people when they open my wine is the goop or floaters. because you dont get that in commercial bottles (and I know I am not the same as a commercial winery)


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jun 22, 2013)

i think we are brothers....
i also have a pool and just completed my deck....and I love Db....goes with pool, very nicely...
if you try the tube idea, put you racking cane thru the bung to hold it in place, may help.
when I get real close to my 1/4 mark i stop...no goop in bottles.
then i take whats left, put in big glass pitcher, and drink it when it clears.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jun 22, 2013)

another thing.....if you have not tried super kleer, try it next time.
for me it is crystal clear as it can be in 12 hours, are so...and ready to bottle.


----------



## Tess (Jun 22, 2013)

jamesngalveston said:


> lol, tess, i guess we all have different experiences..I am on my 24th gallon of db, minus one i dumped....they all have been nearly perfect in doing the same thing each time...except for one.and really it was my fault for not calibrating my hydrometer correctly...and reading it wrong.
> I love db



Iv made one and it was pretty bad when I first racked it. lol. to be honest I probably wont make another its not my wine but only because I don't like raspberry anything unless its mixed with chocolate lol


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jun 22, 2013)

i add the same amount of strawberrys, as the triple berry mix,and I add half the lemon juice...its dang good.


----------



## Tess (Jun 22, 2013)

yeah I added half the lemon juice but it had an over whelming taste of raspberry. Yuk. Im not a fan. But, to the defense of dragons blood, I have given many bottles away and they love it!! My son loves it. So its good just not for me lol


----------



## Tess (Jun 22, 2013)

I made a black and blue. Same recipe but doubled the fruit. I like that one. blackberry, blueberry


----------



## Tess (Jun 22, 2013)

My question is? When does it stop being a skeeter pee and just start being a wine? I dont use the lemon anymore. An acid blend lol


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jun 22, 2013)

black and blue is on my list, right after my mango batch, my fig batch, and my mustang grape, batch.


----------



## Tess (Jun 22, 2013)

Elmer said:


> Thanks for the advice.
> Impatiences is one of my biggest problems. I want this bottled so I can drink it by my pool.
> I did not plan well enough to have a bunch of summer wines ready to be enjoyed on my deck next to the pool.
> I may try the tube idea to stay away from the goop. I have tried holding the siphon just above it but have found the goop still gets pulled up in it.
> ...



Rack as many times as u have too. Wait as long as it takes. NEVER bottle your wine with goop and floaters. that's turns me off quicker then anything when I taste anyone's home made wine. Yours can be just as clear as any winery! you just have to be patient!!


----------



## Tess (Jun 22, 2013)

I added the raisins to my Black and Blue. Im learning! I would have added black banana's had I known lol


----------



## Elmer (Jun 23, 2013)

12 hours after sparkalloid and the DB is clear as can be.
If I wasnt having company over, grilling, swimming, mowing the lawn, putting apple in secondary, getting ingredients for 2nd batch of DB, I would rack the DB so I could back sweeten!


----------



## Tess (Jun 23, 2013)

Elmer said:


> 12 hours after sparkalloid and the DB is clear as can be.
> If I wasnt having company over, grilling, swimming, mowing the lawn, putting apple in secondary, getting ingredients for 2nd batch of DB, I would rack the DB so I could back sweeten!



Yay Elmer!!!! Glad it worked out!!


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jun 23, 2013)

way to go....glad you ready to bottle that stuff...now lets get started on another...lol....you can not keep db around for long.


----------

